#ubuntu-dz 2010-11-25
<goos> salut a tous
<goos> s'il y a qqu biensure
#ubuntu-dz 2010-11-27
<Abdelhak> bjr tlm
<rohff> bonjour a tous
<nizarus> bonjour rohff 
<rohff> bonjour nizarus
<rohff> c toi nezar du net 
<rohff> lol je rigole nizarus
<nizarus> rohff, non je suis nizarus mais c'est qui  nezar du net  ?
<rohff> bein je vois que tu connais pas nezar c'est juste une personne influente bref je vois que tu es memebre de ubuntu
<rohff> tu n'es pas a la recherche d'une personne enfin je me demande ce que tu dois bien faire ici ? 
<nizarus> rohff, je suis tunisien 
<rohff> ah ok 
<rohff> je vois
<nizarus> et j'ai des amis algériens qui se connectent sur notre salon tunisien et moi je me connecte ici
<nizarus> enfin de compte nous somme tous maghrébin 
<rohff>  ah ok cool donne moi des adresses de irc ou ils ya des informaticiens tunisiens ça m'interesse moi aussi
<nizarus> #ubuntu-tn 
<rohff> je vois ya pas bcp de monde c comme le dz mais bon c'est un plus 
<rohff> merci qd mm 
<nizarus> rohff, tu as besoin de quelque chose ?
<rohff> non merci c gentil en tout cas 
<nizarus> ;)
<rohff> Bonsoir a tous
<denis13> salut les amis
#ubuntu-dz 2011-11-24
<fayou> salam
#ubuntu-dz 2011-11-25
<n4ss1m> sallam
<nast> hii
<nast> any one here
#ubuntu-dz 2011-11-26
<nast> hii
<nast> any one here
#ubuntu-dz 2011-11-27
<oix> plop Off 
#ubuntu-dz 2012-11-19
 * web4dz 4 EVER ALONE :D 
#ubuntu-dz 2013-11-21
<amine> Salam
#ubuntu-dz 2014-11-19
<ino> iN the future /etc/ will be /systemd !! ta3 lakhra !!
<ino> and libc will be libd
#ubuntu-dz 2019-11-20
<a_> hi
